# quickest, minimal fuss lsp with decent durability?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So I'm looking for a new LSP to put on soon, I've previously been using 476, but tbh I don't find applying wax therapeutic at all in fact rather tedious, I'd much rather have something quick and easy, but it must:

-Have a few months durability (so BSD is out the question I think. It doesn't have to claim to last something like12 months though)

- Be quick and easy, spray on sealants could excell at this

- Be nice to work with, I want to enjoy using a LSP, not get frustrated with something smeary or have gassing off issues

- Be reasonably priced. Nothing boutique etc

- contain UV protection, as I have a red car

What would you suggest??

I was thinking possibly c2v3, reload, tough coat etc etc..... Never used any of them though!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Powermaxed summerjacket or wintercoat fits the bill i'd say. I've not used summerjacket but have used wintercoat and found it really good.

Very well priced too like all their products.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Reload lasts better than c2v3 but tbh I think what you're asking for in a product is pretty rare to find

Winter coat as mentioned above was very disappointing imo


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I have some AutoBrite Nano Sealant if you want to try it mate.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Optimum Car wax is a spray wax with patented UV protection that actually UV protectors back to the paintwork. 

Spray 0,5-1 sprays per panel and spread. So very low usage and easy to buff. If you spray it more than that you get slight carnauba dots left on the paint that are removable with a bit of buffing. Get around the car in 5min with it. Can be used as drying aid.

Lasts about 6-8 weeks on a daily driver.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Tac quartz max is good http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/quartz-max.html. I rated winter coat from power maxed too.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

CARNAUBA ARTS™ | RED OPAL For All Red Shades


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Fusso F7 or Sonax PNS


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sonax pns is a great shout


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Sonax pns is a great shout


This, durable and crazy beading,


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Spike85 said:


> I have some AutoBrite Nano Sealant if you want to try it mate.


Thanks for the offer, might have to take you up on it buddy.

And wow, loads of suggestions, thanks for those. Definitely food for thought. Will look into all of my options.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

C2V3 topped with BSD.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

No prob Mate


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Car pro reload & looks great on red


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

A&J said:


> Optimum Car wax is a spray wax with patented UV protection that actually UV protectors back to the paintwork.
> 
> Spray 0,5-1 sprays per panel and spread. So very low usage and easy to buff. If you spray it more than that you get slight carnauba dots left on the paint that are removable with a bit of buffing. Get around the car in 5min with it. Can be used as drying aid.
> 
> Lasts about 6-8 weeks on a daily driver.


This stuff is awesome.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Tough Coat is not this year's hot new favourite product, but it is the easiest thing ever to apply, highly effective, lasts well, looks good, can be layered, and you get lots of applications out of a bottle :thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Krystal kleen purity x, 15ml mixed with 500ml of water in the lance. Foam on a wet car then rinse off, will last a good few months and can keep it topped up with 5ml applications


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Autoperfekt N1 Cote. Apply like a QD, spray and wipe. Durability is tested at well over 6+ months so far.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

G|techniq C1.5
Spray, wipe, done


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Would definitely say Reload, always my go to LSP when in a rush and always stunned by the finish.


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Try Zaino Z8*

May I suggest Zaino Z8, always worked great for me on top of most any sealant or wax including Zaino Z2, Collinite 476, Autoglym HD and Poorboys Nattys Blue. Haven't tried it by itself but I'm sure it would give great durability being a Zaino product.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Carbon Collective are working on a snowfoam with an lsp in for after you've washed, I've tried the prototype which was very good saw 3 months protection from it. 

Spray - Dwell - Rince - Dry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Any thoughts on AS Topaz-promised great things about 18 months ago but never heard much afterwards. Anyone recommend it?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If you want something easy and no fuss I would suggest a product like Nanolex Washcoat, Autoglanz Hydroseal or EZ Car Care Project X.

Just mix up a few ml in your lance bottle with some water and spray onto the wet car.

Couldn't be easier and you get a few weeks protection out of it.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

suds said:


> Any thoughts on AS Topaz-promised great things about 18 months ago but never heard much afterwards. Anyone recommend it?


Its a great product. Dead easy to use and gives a great finish. Protection wise you'll possibly get a couple of months from it depending on the usual variables.


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 for Optimum Car Wax. I've used it for years, also tried Reload, its nice but I prefer Optimum. I buy it by the gallon (U.S.) and it lasts ages, applying once a month.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

CanCoat:thumb:

Chris


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Fk 1000p:thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Autoglanz Synthseal


----------



## delboy828 (Jan 9, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Tough Coat is not this year's hot new favourite product, but it is the easiest thing ever to apply, highly effective, lasts well, looks good, can be layered, and you get lots of applications out of a bottle :thumb:


quote possibly one of the most woefull detailing products ever made.

poorly emulsified.. the wax or polymers or whatever are seperated from the solvent.. top half is clear bottem half cloudy... doesnt even tell you to shake bottle which tells you something about the lack of attention to any detail... Says allow to cure but doesnt tell you how long and it takes forever to cure... Once cured the hydrophobic qualities are poor as is the durability... an out of date poor performing product that costs a fortune...

the icing on the cake is the amount of other people punting this product in various guises.. (aka using the same supplier)....

truly shocking


----------



## delboy828 (Jan 9, 2009)

rmac86 said:


> May I suggest Zaino Z8, always worked great for me on top of most any sealant or wax including Zaino Z2, Collinite 476, Autoglym HD and Poorboys Nattys Blue. Haven't tried it by itself but I'm sure it would give great durability being a Zaino product.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R.


treat z8 as a gloss boosting detailing spray and you will be reasonably happy as thats what it does... (although theres better gloss boost QD's for a fraction of the price)

treat it as a spray sealant providing like the ultimate durable protection (they make some sort of claim like that on the label) and you are gonna be seriously disapointed...

Zaino make very big claims about their products generally... and more often than not fall short...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

delboy828 said:


> treat z8 as a gloss boosting detailing spray and you will be reasonably happy as thats what it does... (although theres better gloss boost QD's for a fraction of the price)
> 
> treat it as a spray sealant providing like the ultimate durable protection (they make some sort of claim like that on the label) and you are gonna be seriously disapointed...
> 
> Zaino make very big claims about their products generally... and more often than not fall short...


never been disappointed with any zaino product, z8 is fantastic.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't agree with you on this; sure you need to shake it, but as long as you don't apply it in the cold, I've found the cure time is fine, albeit dependent on temperature (which is how evaporation works so no surprise there). It doesn't bead but it does sheet very well, and in my experience several months of endurance is quite doable, particularly if you layer it from the off.

But that's detailing, not everyone has the same experience with the same product.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I should have added this sooner as last week I had a red civic as a courtesy car. Lovely car if horrendously underpowered. Anyway as we with OCD tend to do I gave it a good clean whilst I had it. This was after a snowfoam and wash and a coat of Art De Shine NGPS. Dead easy to use and the difference in appearance post application was staggering. As the garage said when I took it back they wished all customers looked after them in the same way. 
A couple of pics.

On collection









Post wash with NGPS applied.









Ngps can be diluted too to use as a drying aid post wash so is quite versatile. It doesn't bead very well but does sheet well. Not massively expensive and lasts pretty well.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I applied C2v3 two days ago.
No real prep.
Just wash, dry and then C2v3.
I'm sure if I used IronX and clay and a paint cleanser the beading would have been even better.
Still, not bad for a quickie type product :thumb:


----------



## delboy828 (Jan 9, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> never been disappointed with any zaino product, z8 is fantastic.


Z8 offers no lasting seal... but it brands itself as a spray sealant.. and makes some comment on the label about providing the most durable long lasting seal out there...

Its nothing of the sort... Its a standard gloss boosting spray...

"fantastic" is meaningless when discussing any product.. what does this product claim to do and how well does it do it... And how effective is it compared to other offerings at its price point..

if you have no problem paying 22 quid for a gloss booster... And you like Zaino brands then proceed..... But if you like a product to deliver on its label claims theres better offerings below 10 pounds... Angelwax QED for example at 7.99 is in a different planet to Z8 as an allrounder... could list a fair few others as well...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Tac car system - water glass.


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to swear by Z8 until I tried Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer.

the water beading is like nothing else and for £6.99 who can complain.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-cleaning/car-detailing/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Optimum Car Wax or OCW as its known.

Old product but its the easiest thing ever to use much better in every aspect than BSD except price.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Autoperfekt N1 Cote. Apply like a QD, spray and wipe. Durability is tested at well over 6+ months so far.


I`ve just bought a couple of samples of this from http://www.cleanyourride.uk/shop-sample looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

turbosnoop said:


> So I'm looking for a new LSP to put on soon, I've previously been using 476, but tbh I don't find applying wax therapeutic at all in fact rather tedious, I'd much rather have something quick and easy, but it must:
> 
> -Have a few months durability (so BSD is out the question I think. It doesn't have to claim to last something like12 months though)
> 
> ...


Any of the silica spray sealants / coating toppers will suit your needs very well.

Just spray them on a wet car after a wash before drying. It's way too easy!


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fireball ultimate wax spray is very good. So much easier to use than Reload

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Easy to use, good durability, cheapish and love waxing...

Collinite 845 liquid wax. (Despite it being collinite, you can do the whole car then buff off with ease.)

Bit hamber double speed wax (2 panel at a time job. Beading is the best and detergent resistant)

Valet pro mad wax. It's more of a noose/cream type, not paste. It contains montan wand carnauba. (Can do the whole car in one then buff)

Finish kare pink wax (easiest wax to date! Do whole car and buff off).

Fusso 12 month. Best beading and easy to use.

Autoglym extra gloss protection . (Used in a spray bottle it is stupidly easy to use)

Menzerna powerlock sealant. (Old skool but so easy to use. Do car all in one and buff off. Paint is slick and very slippy)

Any poor boys natty wax. Easy to use but can dust alittle on buffing.

I have been after that one product as well. So far the above has served me well.


----------

